# Single wheel trailers



## Night Train (24 Oct 2009)

Are there any practical reasons for not using a single wheel trailer?
I was thinking that I could make a trailer like this quite easily using the parts I have around.


----------



## TopCat (15 Nov 2009)

Here's one to have a look at. There's a lot more trailers - 1 & 2 wheel versions on the site.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=555411

http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=261

I made one a few moths ago but sadly the site I had my pictures on has gone kaput? 


Regards
Tom


----------



## Arch (15 Nov 2009)

The only reasons against a single wheel are that they tend to be harder to wheel about off the bike, whereas two wheel trailers can usually be wheeled about like a hand cart, and that they don't work so well with trikes, because they want to lean on the corners and trikes don't.

So it depends what you want to use it for...


----------



## Night Train (15 Nov 2009)

I was just thinking of dropping my tool box in one to take to the theatre. I like cycling there but I find that I tend to drive because more often then not I need my tools with me.

Maybe a similar shape but twin wheels with a rotating coupler would be better.


----------



## RedBike (16 Nov 2009)

I had a bit of 'shimmy' at high speeds one morning while touring with mine. After stopping for lunch and re-packing the trailer with the weight lower down the problem went. It seemed to follow the line of the bike very well, even off-road.


----------

